# gebuhrenfrei.com, eine alternative Kreditkarte?



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2011)

Wer kein PayPal, kein Handypayment, keine Vorkasse, keine Lastschrift nutzen will, kommt um Kreditkartenzahlung im Internet nicht herum. Derzeit bewirbt die





> Advanzia Bank S.A.
> 9 Parc d'Activité Syrdall
> L-5365 Munsbach


folgendes Produkt: gebuhrenfrei.com


> Gebührenfrei MasterCard Gold bietet *dauerhaft* ohne Jahresgebühr ein bis zu 7 Wochen zinsfreies Zahlungsziel. Die Karte kann weltweit gebührenfrei an 1 Mio. Geldautomaten und 24 Mio. Akzeptanzstellen ohne Auslandseinsatzgebühr benutzt werden. Gratis Reiseversicherung und gebührenfreier 24 Stunden Kundenservice* 0800 880 1120* sind inklusive.
> 
> *Preisverzeichnis*
> 
> ...


Wo ist der Haken? Kann man das bedenkenlos empfehlen?


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2011)

Hui, mit dem Thema haben sich ja schon andere beschäftigt:


> Gib mal bei Google "_gebuhrenfrei.com Erfahrungen_" ein. Im Internet wird jedenfalls schon mal vor diesem Produkt gewarnt: http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermeintliche-gratisdienste-abofallen/52278-advanzia-bank.html und dann hier: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/banken...s-blendwerk-der-advanzia-bank_aid_315465.html und hier: http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article1632707/Vorsicht_bei_MasterCard_Gold_der_Advanzia_Bank.html





			
				welt-online schrieb:
			
		

> Luxemburger Bank wirbt mit völlig gebührenfreier Karte - Bei Mahnung oder Geldabheben werden horrende Zinsen fällig


----------



## jupp11 (13 Dezember 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanzia_Bank


> Sowohl wegen der o.g. Besonderheiten, wie auch wegen ungewöhnlichen Vertragsbedingungen (keine Zinsen, wenn Mindestanlagebetrag nicht erreicht wird, hohe Mahngebühren, wenn der Kunde vergisst, die Kreditkartenrechnung fristgerecht zu überweisen, hohe Zinsen auf ausstehende Kreditkartensalden und bei Bargeldabhebungen, nur im ersten Monat hohe Habenzinsen auf dem Tagesgeldkonto) wurde die Advanzia Bank häufig kritisiert.
> Das Tagesgeldangebot erhielt das Finanztest-Qualitätsurteil „ausreichend“ und kam damit auf den letzten Platz von 19 getesteten Produkten


----------



## Teleton (13 Dezember 2011)

> Sollzins, Bargeld....*24,44%*


Gibts beim örtlichen Mafiapaten zu besseren Konditionen.


----------



## Hammer2012 (7 Januar 2013)

Finger weg von diesen Abzockern! Von wegen kostenlos, für jede Bargeldabhebung zahlt man Wucher Zinsen!!! Zinsen über Zinsen und vor allem Gebühren der Geldautomatenbetreiber muß der Karteninhaber auch zahlen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2013)

... ich weiß schon warum ich alle Monate einen Anruf oder Brief kriege ob ich nicht meine Zahlungen "gaaaaaanz bequem" zu "gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz niedrigen" Zinsen in bequemen Monatsraten zurückführen möchte und warum ich noch nicht den kostenlosen Bargeldservive an den Automaten genutzt hätte ...


----------



## Mehlwurm (9 Januar 2013)

Ich habe ja keine Ahnung woher Ihr Eure Informationen her bekommt, aber das was ich hier lese ist eine ganze menge Dünnblech.

Tatsache ist das diese Karte tats. kostenlos ist.
Was nicht kostenlos ist ist das Abheben von Bargeld zum einem im Ausland und was ja schon von Hause aus bei allen anderen Karten üblich ist, aber auch im Inland können Gebühren anfallen soweit mir bekannt ist rechnet nur die Sparkasse zusätzlich 8 Euro ab - Wobei das keine Gebühr der Karte ist sondern die perfide Abzocke der Sparkasse - z.B. VR Bank oder auch die ING DIBA ist kostenlos.

Man bekommt bis zum 5. des Monates seine Rechung per Mail (Detail Rechnung als PDF Anhang)
und zahlt diese dann bis zum angegebenem Daten (21.) und alles ist in Butter.

Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand - Keiner bucht irgendwelche ungeprüften Beträge von meinem Konto ab - Ich habe die volle Kontrolle über mein Konto und im Falle es zu einem falschen Rechungsposten kommen sollte die 0800er Nummer anrufen und sofort klären und den Betrag von der Rechnung abziehen und überweisen.

Ja, für alle die die sowieso nicht bis 21 zählen können oder "vergessen" ihre Mails zu lesen ja denen ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen die werden dann (berechtigt) zur Kasse gebeten. Wenn man es lieber mittels automatischer Abbuchung haben möchte (Service kosten eben) - feel free - jeder Banker werden da gerne tätig.

Für mich die einzige und wirklich kostenlose Karte - wenn man  die Spielregeln beachtet.

Noch anzumerken wäre das die o.g. Links aus dem Jahere 2008 sind...


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2013)

Wenn alle solche Intelligenzbröckerle wären wie Du wäre diese Seite überflüssig.
Also freu Dich daß Du nicht drauf reingefallen bist und lästere nicht so arrogant über Leute die diese faulen Tricks nicht so sehr durchschauen!


----------



## Mehlwurm (9 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn alle solche Intelligenzbröckerle wären wie Du wäre diese Seite überflüssig.
> Also freu Dich daß Du nicht drauf reingefallen bist und lästere nicht so arrogant über Leute die diese faulen Tricks nicht so sehr durchschauen!


 
Erst informiren, dann denken und am Schluß posten und schon würden sich viele Beiträge erledigen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Januar 2013)

....stimmt, wäre aber nur der halbe Spaß hier.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2013)

Mehlwurm schrieb:


> Erst informiren....


Genau deshalb hatte ich den Thread mit einer konkreten Frage eröffnet.


Reducal schrieb:


> Wo ist der Haken?


Das Fazit zu den Antworten kann sich sehen lassen. Was es daher nicht braucht, ist dein unkonstruktives


Mehlwurm schrieb:


> Dünnblech


Selbst wenn einige Links schon älter sind, das macht nichts und tut auch nicht weh. Aber diese sind durchaus dazu geeignet, das Bild des Betrachters zu einem Produkt abzurunden. Es ist jedem interessierten Leser unbenommen, sich weiter zu informieren und seine eigenen Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. Dank Suchmaschinenoptimierung, dem allgegenwärtigen Wissensdurst der Inernetgemeinde und der freien Meinungsäußerung sind kritische Anmerkungen zwar sicher nicht zwingend nötig, zollen aber den gewünschten, multimedialen Tribut. Wenn du mit einem Produkt zufrieden bist, dann ist auch das gut so - für dich!


----------



## Linki (13 Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch einer der Kunden die reingefallen sind!!!
Ich habe Geld an einem Geldautomaten abgehoben und habe anschließend ein safige Rechnung präsentiert bekommen. Habe dann die Rechnung fristgerecht bezahlt!!!
Im Folgemonat bekomme ich wieder eine Rechung über 1,06 EUR Überziehungszinsen.
Das ist für den Zeitraum von der Rechnungstellung bis zum Zahlungseingang.

FAZIT: Trotz fristgerechter Zahlung des gesamten Rechnungsbetrages bleibt immer ein kleiner Restbetrag mit Wucherzinsen stehen!!!

Da hilft nur KÜNDIGEN!!!!!!

Verärgerter Gruß


----------



## jojo48 (28 Juni 2013)

Wieso reingefallen? Wenn man zu dumm ist oder die Augen nicht aufmacht, ist einem bei vielen Anlässen nicht zu helfen. Ich benutze die Karte jetzt 3 Jahre und habe bisher keinen Cent an Zinsen bezahlt und wüßte wirklich nicht, warum ich die Karte kündigen sollte. Aber die Kündigung der Goldkarte des ADAC schien mir Sinn zu machen bei dem happigen Jahrespreis.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2013)

jojo48 schrieb:


> Wieso reingefallen? Wenn man zu dumm ist oder die Augen nicht aufmacht, ist einem bei vielen Anlässen nicht zu helfen.


@jojo48, Gast - was heißt hier dumm? Es soll Leute geben, die verstehen zuerst mal nur das, was sie verstehen sollen. Darunter befinden sich auch gebildete Personen und solche, die durchaus als recht intelligent bezeichnet werden können. Solche pauschalen Seitenhiebe in die Runde sind dann in der Diskussion nicht förderlich und zudem in der Tat das, was man als dumm bezeichnen kann.


----------



## neuer Gast 1 (4 Juli 2013)

Leute, wie seid ihr denn drauf??

Wollte mich mal wegen dieser Karte informieren, weil ich für I-net-Bestellungen so eine brauch...und schau mir natürlich auch diese Seite an. Warum werden Diskussionsteilnehmer angegriffen, die gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben? Die haben leider mit ihren Äußerungen recht...Diejenigen, die das Kleingedruckte überlesen, nicht verstehen oder schlichtweg ignorieren, sind halt reingefallen, haben nicht aufgepasst oder des Lesens nicht mächtig. Ist halt so. Darf man doch sagen und muss man ertragen können.

Manchmal tut die Wahrheit weh.

Ist ja auch ärgerlich, wenn man das Gefühl hat, abgezockt zu werden. Aber ist doch klar, dass der Anbieter dieser Karte mit IRGENDETWAS Geld machen muss! Du bekommst nichts geschenkt, niemals! Wenn Dir jemand so etwas glauben machen will, ist mindestens ein Haken an der Sache.

Also seid nett zueinander =)


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2013)

neuer Gast 1 schrieb:


> Also seid nett zueinander =)


 
ungefähr so altbacken wie diese Uraltklamotte > http://www.amazon.de/mp3-downloads/dp/B002ZF6IE0

PS: Die war wenigstens nicht verlogen...


----------



## Keelhaul (8 Juli 2013)

Ah, immer wieder herrlich, deutschsprachige Foren zu lesen. Der Ton is immer so unfreundlich und herablassend... =P

Ich überlege mir ebenfalls, die ADAC Goldkarten (69 EUR Jahresgebühr) durch gebührenfrei.com zu ersetzten. Kann jemand sagen, wie die Auslandskranken- und Reiserücktrittsversicherung im vergleich zu den ADAC Karten sind?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine Einzugsermächtigung für die monatliche Rechnung zu geben?

VG


----------



## bernhard (8 Juli 2013)

Einfach mal dort den Support fragen.


----------

